

Bad-dragon: fantasy sex toys - miduil
http://bad-dragon.com/

======
miduil
Submitting this because it's also some valid startup project for me. They've
been exhibiting this last year at the roboexotica.

~~~
lettergram
Honestly, I was torn between clicking the link and not clicking the link...

------
some_furry
I've purchased and used one of their toys. They have great customer service
and their products are fun. 10/10

